# G8 Radio in GTO



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

Probably a dumb question. Is there anyway I could get a G8 OEM radio to go in a GTO? I like to have the buttons work on the steering wheel and would also like to keep it a 6 cd changer.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Only if the plug pin-outs are the same. You'd have to find schematics for both HUs to compare. I'll help you out with the GTO side.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

It won't work.

The G8 is a Global A car, and the GTO is a UART car. So the serial data is different, lots of signals that are on the serial data and the new radio will miss out on those and not work.


----------

